# "No Name" Maltese in Shelter



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This just breaks my heart. He/she is such a beautiful and happy looking maltese. They don't have a name or a sex listed. I pray someone adopts him/her soon.

"No Name"

Linda


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

He does look happy....poor thing!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I do pray someone comes along and gives him/her a loving home or its family rescues him/her :bysmilie:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope someone finds him/her and gives him/her a nice forever home.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Rescue dogs are like cookies you get one , and you want more  Sarah


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I have no knowledge of Maltese Rescue people in Alabama, but I have sent Mary Palmer a message in case she does have someone.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I pulled up several dogs, who are in this shelter.

Sex was not given on any of them. Then, you read the caption, "More About Me",
and it's all the same. They are not giving any info on these doggies, not the ones
I pulled up. This was the "bio" on the five, I pulled up:


Stray, abandoned and city pick up dogs MUST be held 7 days before adoption or release to rescue organizations. Owner surrendered dogs are usually available immediately for adoption, release to approved rescues or euthanasia if space is required. If the release date is not noted in the pet description, contact the shelter by phone or email for specifics. Litters of puppies brought in are not subject to the 7 day hold period and are usually available immediately. Please visit our homepage for adoption info, fees, and policies on long-distance adoptions


I don't like the "generic" bio. I did call them. They are closed. Even their answering machine
sounded hokey.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> I have no knowledge of Maltese Rescue people in Alabama, but I have sent Mary Palmer a message in case she does have someone.[/B]


Thank you.



> I pulled up several dogs, who are in this shelter.
> 
> Sex was not given on any of them. Then, you read the caption, "More About Me",
> and it's all the same. They are not giving any info on these doggies, not the ones
> ...


Deb, thank you for calling. I noticed that about their descriptions, also. Especially, the "euthanasia if space is required."

I wish I was closer. I wonder if we have anyone in Alabama.

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, another thing, is if so many dogs are "No Name",
I'm curious as to how, in the world, can you call them
for a particular dog?? The ones, I pulled up, not only
had no name, they had no ID NUMBER!!

Here's a doggie in a local shelter. No name, but an
ID number. I go thru this all the time. I call, and 
the first thing they ask for is the ID #.

nimal: Dog Breed: Maltese <LI>Sex: Female <LI>Age: Young <LI>Size: Small <LI>ID: A3827775 <H5 class=shelter_name>From: L.A. County Animal Care & Control: Downey </H5>


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

They have the pet ID number in their address bar for each pet, but you'd think they would put that in the description along with the sex. This poor baby is "petid=10977226." I double checked and each one is different for each pet. Maybe the "no names" are new arrivals and they haven't named them yet? 

They do adopt out of state though if anyone is interested:

"People often ask if we will adopt out of state. The short answer is yes, but you must come pick up the dog/cat. However, we encourage you to visit your local shelter before driving across 2 states to adopt a pet from us. Many shelters are not listed on Petfinder, but still have wonderful dogs and cats in need of homes. PLEASE visit your local shelter if you are considering adoption!" 



He's so cute, I want to assume a loving wonderful home has already adopted him this morning - they closed at 12 noon the website says. But we all know about making assumptions. 



> Yep, another thing, is if so many dogs are "No Name",
> I'm curious as to how, in the world, can you call them
> for a particular dog?? The ones, I pulled up, not only
> had no name, they had no ID NUMBER!!
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, I see that now. The ID number is in the address bar.

He/She is a love bug. Looks like a happy camper :wub: 

I'm not thrilled with their "lack" of information. Good Lord,
they are not even stating if it's male or female.

Bless his/her heart. :wub: :wub: 

Kinda reminds me of Winter. Such a happy mug.

I will follow up, but like you, I assume he/she is already in a wonderful home.

Another thought. Let's call he/she "Peanut".


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I like that - Peanut. :wub: 



> Yep, I see that now. The ID number is in the address bar.
> 
> He/She is a love bug. Looks like a happy camper :wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Makes you wonder where Peanut's family is.....he is a stray, right? Hope he ends up in a good home.
Deb - you could use another one, couldn't you?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> Makes you wonder where Peanut's family is.....he is a stray, right? Hope he ends up in a good home.
> Deb - you could use another one, couldn't you?[/B]



It doesn't say anything on the page at all. :smilie_tischkante: Whether "Peanut" is lost, a stray, a turn-in.... Nothing! From the looks of "Peanut," at least to me, he/she looks pretty good like maybe the poor thing is lost and someone had been taking care of "Peanut." Or maybe "Peanut" was groomed by the shelter??? And, for some reason...I feel a need to know.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've sent them an e-mail. Hopefully, I'll hear something from them on Monday. If not, I'll just have to call.

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Our little Peanut does look good. I'm thinking, an owner surrender.

Peanut is a sweetheart. I love him/her. 

And, you bet, I ALWAYS have room. I'm ready to fly out, and pick
Peanut up :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope that Peanut just got lost from his/her family and they will be reunited. You think with it being Saturday the shelter would have been open longer. The shelters i've worked and volunteered at stayed open longer on Saturdays, more people looking for pets on weekends.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Deb, you really are wonderful.  

Linda



> Our little Peanut does look good. I'm thinking, an owner surrender.
> 
> Peanut is a sweetheart. I love him/her.
> 
> ...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

"Peanut" is no longer on their petfinder site. I pray this means he/she got their forever home. (crossed-fingers icon).


----------

